# Driving thru Massachusetts to Atlantic City---best way?



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Sep 14, 2010)

For the 'middle' (NY/NJ) part of my trek, my GPS is sending me this way:
.........
	Merge onto I-95 S via the exit on the LEFT (Crossing into NEW YORK).	70.1 mi	Map  |  


 	 	14. 	Keep RIGHT to take I-95 S toward G W BRIDGE/LOWER LEVEL/LAST NY EXIT (Crossing into NEW JERSEY).	2.6 mi	Map  |  Avoid 


 		15. 	Keep LEFT to take NEW JERSEY TURNPIKE S toward I-80/GARDEN STATE PARKWAY/PATERSON.	3.3 mi	Map  |  Avoid 


 	 	16. 	Merge onto I-95 S/NEW JERSEY TURNPIKE S via EXIT 68 toward US-46/THE RIDGEFIELDS (Portions toll).	1.5 mi	Map  |  Avoid 


 	 	17. 	Keep RIGHT to take I-95 S/NEW JERSEY TURNPIKE S via EXIT 16W toward RT-3/RUTHERFORD/MEADOWLANDS SPORTS COMPLEX (Portions toll).	2.7 mi	Map  |  Avoid 


 	 	18. 	Keep LEFT at the fork to continue on I-95 S/NEW JERSEY TURNPIKE S (Portions toll).	7.9 mi	Map  |  Avoid 


 	 	19. 	Keep RIGHT to take I-95 S/NEW JERSEY TURNPIKE S toward CARS-TRUCKS-BUSES (Portions toll).	14.5 mi	Map  |  Avoid 


 		20. 	Take the GARDEN STATE PARKWAY exit, EXIT 11, toward US-9/WOODBRIDGE.	1.2 mi	Map  |  Avoid 


 		21. 	Take the exit on the LEFT toward GARDEN STATE PARKWAY SOUTH/US-1/WOODBRIDGE/US-9/THE AMBOYS/RT-440.	0.3 mi	Map  |  Avoid 


 		22. 	Merge onto GARDEN STATE PKWY S via the exit on the LEFT (Portions toll).	3.6 mi	Map  |  Avoid 


 		23. 	Take GARDEN STATE PKWY S (Portions toll).

.........
Is there a BETTER way?

Pat


----------



## silverfox82 (Sep 14, 2010)

That is probably as good a route as any since the choices are somewhat limited anyway. Time of day is a factor of course and a fender bender on the cross bronx (the portion of 95 that puts you on the GW bridge) can ruin your day, it still is the route I would take. Its pretty straight forward and the signage is fairly clear which is unusual in NY, our DOT is run by a sadist apparantly.


----------



## classiclincoln (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd suggest you not go through NYC.  When we come back from that way, we take 95 S to over the Tappan Zee bridge, to 287/87 to the Garden State Parkway.  Take it straight down into AC.


----------



## ctscribe (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree take the tappan zee 287 to garden state parkway. If you go through the cross bronx during traffic or construction you'll be there a while.

Out of Boston I would take masspike to to 84 south to I 91 south to connecticut rte 15 south when you get to meriden. *Wilbur cross parkway to merritt parkway to cross westchester expressway 287 towards tappan zee bridge then to GSP.

* avoid during traffic time 6-9am south bound morning.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Sep 14, 2010)

So, can someone provide an alternative address through that New York area so that I can get 
a) Mapquest    and 
b) my GPS 
to go the alternative route?

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## silverfox82 (Sep 14, 2010)

The TZ route is quite a few more miles than the GW but if I were a betting man you do have less of a chance of hitting traffic so for me it would be a toss up but good luck either way.


----------



## ctscribe (Sep 14, 2010)

Washington ave suffern ny will put you at 287 south. over the tappan zee


----------

